# Hi, New To The Forum Just Got The "pilot"



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

After searching and looking for the "Pilot" (Military) watch for a while, O&W really catch my eyes in a differrent model not just a "Pilot" , "Mirage III" and those "Divers" but since the "Pilot" was my first priority project, I decided to order it from Roy.

After 9 days of waiting I recieved the a note to collect the parcel from UK .









Next day rushed to get the parcel, .....it is an O&W "Pilot" from Roy ,thanks to his quick response.

I ordered the NATO Black 22mm at the same time so now I am happy with a new watch on NATO, looking forward to get a nice "BUND" as well, let see.

My next plan may be......ID3066









Cheers,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, pda4live!









Glad you like your new O&W, they are great watches.









Post some pictures of it when you have time....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> looking forward to get a nice "BUND" as well, let see.


Can you get 22mm Bunds?

That would be nice









Welcome to the forum....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

jasonm



> Can you get 22mm Bunds?
> 
> That would be nice


Yep, just simple search the eBay with "BUND" word ,there are many sizes and styles to fit your watch's lug.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome pda4live,


----------

